# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Lymphozele-Lymphdrainage

## Manfred D.

Guten Abend,

bin gestern nach einer dreiwöchigen AHB aus der Klinik Widetal (Bad Widungen) mit einer Lymphdrainage entlassen worden. Mal abgesehen von den Unannehmlichkeiten, die eine solche Drainage mit sich bringt, werfen sich einige Fragen auf, die ich an dieser Stelle zur Diskussion stelle:

Bei der Eingangsuntersuchung zeigte sich im Ultraschall im linken Unterbauch eine etwa Tennisball große Lymphozele, die mir seit der OP vor ca. zwei Jahren bekannt war, da sie von allen von mir aufgesuchten Urologen diagnostiziert worden war. Alle (vier) Urologen, maßen der Lymphozele keine Bedeutung zu, da ich keine Schmerzen verspürte, die in einem Zusammenhang mit der Lymphozele zu sehen waren. Umso überraschter war ich von der Aussage des Urologen der Klinik Wildetal, dass eine Lymphozele in dieser Größenordnung immer eine Gefahr für eine Thrombose darstellt und er sich sehr erstaunt gab, dass ich bislang keinerlei Thromboseprophylaxe erhielt, was zur Folge hatte, dass ich ab sofort tägl. eine Thrombosespritze bekam, die ich mir auch bis auf weiteres zu Hause selbst verabreichen muss.

Weiterhin wurde sofort veranlasst, dass die Lymphozele in der Städtischen Klinik von Bad Wildungen fachgerecht angestochen und eine Drainage eingebracht wurde, die ich z. Zt. noch habe. Sofort nach dem Anstechen flossen ca. 150 ml Lymphflüssigkeit ab, die sich nach den ersten 24 Stunden auf über 200 ml erhöhte. Seit dem fließen täglich inerhalb 24 Stunden zwischen 100 und 220 ml Lymphe ab und wie es aussieht, geht das auch so die nächsten Tage weiter.

Die Drainage kann erst dann entfernt werden, wenn mind. 3 Tage hintereinander die Abflußmenge kleiner 25 ml/24h ist. Wird dieses Ziel innerhalb der nächsten 4 - 5 Wochen (dann hätte ich die Drainage zwei Monate!) nicht erreicht, so muß "gefenstert" werden, was bedeutet, dass unter Vollnarkose lapraskopisch ein ca. Fingernagel großes "Fenster" in das Bauchfell "gebrannt" wird, damit die Lymphe in den Bauchraum abfließen kann, um von dort aus "weitergeleitet" zu werden.

Wer weiß hierzu Rat und/oder hat entsprechende Erfahrung mit dieser Materie?

In Erwartung Eurer Zuschriften grüße ich vielmals

Manfred D.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Manfred D.,

lies doch mal den Bericht von Bad Reichenhall:

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache...=de&lr=lang_de

*Lymphadenektomie* Dr. Oberneder, München-Planegg --> *Zu den Nebenwirkungen:*
Dr. Oberneder: Wenn wir mit einer Lymphadenektomie in ein verzweigtes funktionierendes Körpersystem eigreifen, müssen wir dem Patienten mitteilen: was passieren kann.

Nervenverletzungen und Verletzungen benachbarter Organe seien so selten, das kann man vernachlässigen könne, Gefäßverletzungen (bei offener OP) seien nicht bekannt 
Relevant sei: 40% der Männer hätten Lymphozelen und Oedeme, jeder 10te sei symptomatsich. D.h. durch die Lymphadenektomie gibt es eine hohe Rate an Lymphozelen. Das sind Flüssigkeitsansammlungen im Wundgebiet. Diese Lymphozelen können sehr hartnäckig sein,...

Den ganzen Bericht gibt es auch in Word, siehe oberste Zeile von diesem HTML-Version:
http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/bpsinfo/95/Bad+Reichenhall+2007_Version1b.doc

Hier habe ich auch noch was gefunden:
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/pdf/101/31/a2182.pdf

*Komplikationen*
*Bei der Diskussion bezüglich Ausdehnung**der Lymphadenektomie werden*
*oft die höhere Komplikationsrate und**Kosten ins Spiel gebracht. Die Morbidität* *der Lymphadenektomie, insbesondere* *Lymphozelen, kann deutlich* *reduziert werden durch die chirurgische* *Technik. Die Lymphbahnen müssen* *auf der distalen Seite, dort wo der* *Lymphabfluss der unteren Extremität* *durchtrennt wird, ligiert werden. Ligaturen* *werden anstelle von Clips eingesetzt,* *da Clips im späteren Operationsverlauf* *abgestreift werden können. Eine* *Drainage wird auf jeder Seite der*
*pelvinen Lymphadenektomie eingelegt* *und erst bei Drainagemengen unter*
*50 mL/24 h entfernt. Das niedermolekulare* *Heparin wird nicht in den*
*Oberschenkel, sondern in den Oberarm* *injiziert. Unter Einhaltung dieser*
*Maßnahmen war bei weniger als zwei* *Prozent der Patienten eine verlängerte* *Hospitalisation oder...*

Vieleicht hilt dir das etwas weiter!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## roterlars

Hallo,
eine asymtomatische 2 Jahre alte Lymphozele zu punktieren,halte ich persöhnlich für etwas übertrieben, genauso wie die Ausage das Lymphozelen immer eine Thrombosegefahr darstellen, aber da ich deinen Befund nicht zu 100 % kenne halte ich mich mit weiterer Kritik zurück.
Warum wurde bisher kein Sklerosierungsversuch ( Verklebung der Lymphozele) durch den Kollegen durchgeführt ? Dabei wird z.B. Doxycyclin ( ein Antibiotikum) über die Drainage eingespritzt in der Hoffnung das die Wände der Lymphozele miteinander verkleben. Würde ich auf jeden Fall mal mit dem Urologen besprechen . Eine Prognose wie lange so eine Lymphozele produziert gibs leider nicht. 


Gruss

Lars

P.S. Warum weiter Thromboseprophylaxe die Lymphozele läuft doch ab ?
Somit auch keine Kompression.

----------


## Manfred D.

Hallo roterlars,

vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. Von einer Sklerosierung hat man bislang abgeraten, da sie angeblich außer Risiken nichts bringt. Am kommenden Freitag habe ich Termin bei meinem Chirurgen. Mal sehen, was der zu sagen weiß. Ist denn eine Throboseprophylaxe nicht auch erforderlich solange die Drainage besteht? Mir hat man empfohlen, die Thrombosespritze weiter zu nehmen.

Gruß Manfred D.

----------


## roterlars

Hallo,
das erhöhte Thromboserisikio wird durch eine *mögliche* Kompression von Blutgefäßen durch die Lymphozele erklärt. Da die Lymphozele drainiert wird ist also auch diese mögliche Kompression weg, also kein erhöhtes Risiko für eine Throbose mehr. Abgesehen davon hat deine Lymphozele 2 Jahre Ruhe gehalten , bei einer wirklich relevanten Blutgefäßkompression hättest du schon lange eine Thrombose entwickelt. Insgesamt halte ich diesen Aktionismus in Bad Wildungen für ein wenig übertrieben. 
Zur Sklerosierung: Klar kann es Nebenwirkungen geben ( z.B. allergische Reaktionen) , in der Medizin gehts nie ohne, allerdings sind sie bei einer Sklerosierung überschaubar und sie kann eine Fensterung unnötig machen.
Ich hab bisher erst eine Lymphozele fenstern müssen , der Rest war mit Zeit und einer Sklerosierung dicht zu kriegen. Ich würde es in deinem Fall auf jedenfall damit versuchen. 


Gruss

Lars

----------


## mathias60

Hallo Manfred D.,

nach Entlassung aus der Klinik hat sich auch bei mir eine Lymphozele mit sehr starken Schmerzen in der Leiste gebildet. Das linke Bein schwoll sehr stark an. Nach Auschluß einer Thrombose durch Untersuchung eines Angiologen wurde die Lymphozele punktiert und eine Drainage gelegt. Nach 2 Tagen begann eine tägliche Sklerosierung mit 5-10 ml reinem Alkohol. 
Zusätzlich erhielt ich jeden Tag eine Thrombosespritze. Das Bein schwoll wieder ab und nach 10 Tagen wurde die Drainage wieder entfernt.

Gruß
mathias60

----------


## SAGI00

hallo mathias,
ich wurde am 12.2. -also genau vor 4 wochen- operiert und vor 2 wochen mit einem schlauch im bauch entlassen. ABER: es läuft und läuft, ich produziere jeden tag so ca. 200ml lymphflüssigkeit. eine alkoholbehandlung hat nicht angeschlagen, sondern nur mehr lymphflüssigkeit (300-400ml) produziert. gott sei dank hab ich kein geschwollenes bein und kann auch normal laufen, was natürlich wieder mehr lymphe produziert. bin schon ziemlich am zweifeln ob das  mal aufhört. trozdem voll hoffnung, da letzte nacht erstmals nur 30ml gelaufen sind.
gruss sigi

----------


## mathias60

Hallo sigi,

als Alternative zur Sklerosierung mit Alkohol wäre eine Behandlung mit einem Antibiotikum wie von rotelars oben beschrieben zu erwägen. Das war auch bei mir die Erstbehandlung, hat aber nicht gewirkt.

Gruß
mathias60

----------


## Manfred D.

Liebe Mitstreiter,

zunächst Danke für alle "Zuschriften"! Wie ich sehe, stehe ich nicht alleine auf "weiter Flur". Anbei mein aktueller Status:

Hatte am Freitag Termin bei meinem Chirurgen, der, wie ich vermutlich schon erwähnte, jetzt in der Gemeinschaftspaxis meines Urologen mitarbeitet. Nach Schilderung meines "Falles" schlug auch er mir eine Sklerosierung mit *Vanco-Ipr 1000 Mip DFL* vor. Die Erfogsaussichten seien in etwa 50 %, was mir einen Versuch wert sein soll. Leider ist das Medikament, das ich bis Mittwoch, den 18.03., dem nächsten Termin mitbringen soll, nicht zu bekommen. Weder die Apotheke, der Apothekengroßhandel noch der Hersteller können liefern, was bedeutet, dass ich schon wieder mal "auf dem Schlauch" stehe. Lieferbar ist angeblich *Vanco Saar*, doch ob das als Alternative einsetzbar ist, kann ich erst morgen mit meinem Arzt abklären.

Zufälliger Weise hat sich am Freitag, natürlich wie nicht anders zu erwarten war nach Feierabend, folgendes zugetragen. Während eines Spazierganges von knapp einer Stunde, merkte ich plötzlich einen nassen Fleck an meiner Hose und zwar genau an der Stelle, wo die Drainage aus dem Unterbauch kommt. Zu Hause angekommen, stellte ich fest, dass zum ersten mal nach ca. 5 Wochen, der Verband völlig durchnässt war. Nach Entfernung des Verbandes stellte ich fest, dass Lymphe zwischen Schlauch und "Wunde" austritt, was mich veranlasste, den ärztlichen Notdienst aufzusuchen. Ich war mir sicher, dass die Drainage verstopft sein muss. Der diensthabende Arzt, ein Chirurg, prüfte zunächst per Fiebermessung, ob eine Entzündung vorliegt, was sich zum Glück nicht bestätigte. Daraufhin hat er die Drainage mit einer Kochsalzlösung wieder "gangbar" gemacht. Seit dem ist der Verband wieder trocken und die Lymphe fließt wieder in den dafür vorgesehen Beutel. Doch wie ein Wunder fließt seit dem nur noch ca. die Hälfte, also 100 ml/24h, ab. Dafür habe ich noch keine Erklärung.

Wie ihr seht, nichts als Probleme!!

Gruß Manfred

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Manfred D,. 



> "Falles" schlug auch er mir eine Sklerosierung mit Vanco-Ipr 1000 Mip DFL vor. Die Erfogsaussichten seien in etwa 50 %, was mir einen Versuch wert sein soll. Leider ist das Medikament, das ich bis Mittwoch, den 18.03., dem nächsten Termin mitbringen soll, nicht zu bekommen. Weder die Apotheke, der Apothekengroßhandel noch der Hersteller können liefern,


Hast Du dich mal an eine Internationale Apotheke z.B. München, Frankfurt, Berlin gewant?ob sie eventuell "*Vanco-Ipr 1000 Mip DFL*" liefern könnten!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Manfred, nachdem ich jetzt meinen Schlauch los habe, hoffe ich dass wirklich nichts mehr nachkommt! ich habe mich auch in den letzten Tagen kaum bewegt, also nur Fernsehstuhl, keine Aktivitäten, schon gar kein Spazierengehen; möglichst ruhig halten. Dies habe ich 2 Wochen so durchgehalten und es hat geholfen !! Ob es natürlch auch so versiegt wäre das Brünnlein weiss ich nicht. Habe ausserdem auf Anraten meiner Tochter noch Arnica Globoli D4 genommen, enfach so !

----------


## roterlars

Hallo,
bei *Vanco-Ipr 1000 Mip DFL* dürfte es sich um den Wirkstoff Vancomycin ein Antibiotikum handeln. Es ist ein altes Medikament was von vielen Herstellern produziert wird. Es dürfte kein Problem sein es zu besorgen.


Gruss

Lars

----------


## Manfred D.

Guten Abend,

hatte heute Termin beim Doc.. Nachdem an den letzten zwei Tagen die Lymphmenge auf 80 ml/24h zurückgegangen ist, habe ich heute die erste Behandlung mit *vanco Saar* erhalten. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Ganze entwickelt. Lt. Doc. wird die Behandlung in einer Woche wiederholt, wenn der Abfluss konstant bzw. geringer wird. Geht er gegen Null spricht man von einem Erfolg - steigt er jedoch wieder an, so ist wohl eine Fensterung der nächste Schritt.

PS.: Das Mittel *vanco ipr* ist z.Z. tatsächlich nirgends zu erhalten. Selbst Versandapotheken, die mit *sofort lieferbar* werben, passen auf Anfrage.

----------


## Manfred D.

Hallo mal wieder.

Nach der dritten Sklerosierung, die jeweils im Wochentournus erfolgte, sind meine Abflussmengen nahezu bei Null angekommen. Doch wie es im Moment aussieht, ist auch die Drainage verstopft!! Da im Ultraschallbild noch immer Flüssigkeit zu erkennen ist und alle Versuche die Drainage wieder "gangbar" zu machen fehlschlugen, war ich heute im Kernspin (MRT). Diese Untersuchung zeigt eindeutig eine Flüssigkeitsblase von 2,2 x 3,6 cm. Da diese Flüssigkeit im Gegensatz zu einer Lymphozele keine Fettanteile besitzt, handelt es sich angeblich ein *Serom* (Wundsekret) und nicht um eine *Lymphozele*!

Ob das unter dem Strich für mich einen Unterschied macht, weiß ich nicht und frage deshalb mal in die Runde.

Bin mal gespannt was mein Doc morgen dazu zu sagen weiß.

Gruß Manfred

----------


## Manfred D.

Hallo zusammen,

um meinen Thread zum Abschluss zu bringen, möchte ich doch noch berichten wie es weiter ging.

Nachdem, wie berichtet, der Abfluss nahezu gegen Null war, lag der Verdacht einer Verstopfung der Drainage vor. Da alle Bemühungen, die Drainage wieder frei zu bekommen fehlschlugen, einigten wir uns, d.h. mein Uro und ich, die Drainage zu entfernen. Nach dem Ziehen der Drainage floss eine "größere" Menge Lymphe ab, die jedoch recht schnell versiegte.

Inzwischen sind mehrere Monate verstrichen und noch immer ist eine Lymphozele (wenn auch kleiner als vorher!) mittels Ultraschall zu erkennen. Im Gegensatz zur Zeit vor der Punktierung, wo ich keinerlei Probleme hatte, habe ich heute mitunter einen leichten Schmerz (Zwicken) in der punktierten Region.

Gruß Manfred

----------

